# China Farmer & Bot User



## h3ir (4. August 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich in Herr der Ringe China Farmer oder Bot User?
Mir ist bist heute nichts aufgefallen... Gibt es keine oder ist es nur wesentlich weniger als in WoW so das es nicht auffällt.
Ich finde das ja selbst ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber irgendwie stört mich das etwas...


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2008)

Da du HdRO-Gold kaufen kannst, wird dahinter wohl auch irgendeine Maschinerie stehen, die das ermöglicht.


----------



## h3ir (4. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Da du HdRO-Gold kaufen kannst, wird dahinter wohl auch irgendeine Maschinerie stehen, die das ermöglicht.



Es gibt ja für WoW so seiten, da kaufen Firmen das Gold von normal oder botenden usern ab... Vielleicht ist es was ähnliches... oder Codermasters ist mit dem Gold Verkäufern unter eine Decke...


----------



## Arben (4. August 2008)

Gibts definitiv auch für HdrO, schon genug werbung gesehn...


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2008)

Gibts vorallem aber definitiv minimal, verglichen mit der konkurrenz. Mein lieblings-GM, +Karnarion, ist nämlich mit seinem Freund unterwegs, Johnny.


----------



## Marc282 (4. August 2008)

Am Anfang waren sogar sehr viele unterwegs, doch da Turbine&Codemasters alles sehr schnell unter Kontrolle bekamen merkt man es eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Egooz (4. August 2008)

Zu Release waren vor allem Waffenmeister bei den Goldfarmern beliebt, weswegen ich heute noch als Sippenloser Waffi beim Farmen blöd angeschnackt werde. Naja, ich geh oftmals drauf ein mit "Ni Hao" und co bis sie mir Tickets auf den Hals hetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vernünftige Bots gab es bisher noch nicht für Lotro, man konnte für Jäger und Kundige ein paar Makros schreiben und damit halb-afk farmen. Eventuell auch weil die Bots fehlen kaufen die Farmer auf beliebten Servern bei Spielern ein um es per Website teurer zu verkaufen. 
Läuft hier also ähnlich ab wie in Guild Wars (selbst farmen/ bei Spielern einkaufen).


----------



## Kerindor (4. August 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Gibts vorallem aber definitiv minimal, verglichen mit der konkurrenz. Mein lieblings-GM, +Karnarion, ist nämlich mit seinem Freund unterwegs, Johnny.



Der ist nicht zufällig mit deiner Person identisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein weiterer Grund ist eine recht breit gestreute Sperre für IP Adressen und Proxys aus Osteuropa/Asien.


----------



## Naldorian (4. August 2008)

Meine Meinung ist, dass in 'Herr der Ringe Online' das Geld eh' nicht so wichtig ist.

Naja, wenn du nicht unbedingt überall deinen Ruf erkaufen willst, vier Pferde im Stall hast und ein eigenes Sippenhaus leisten willst.

Ich bin im Spiel wohlhabend, weil ich nicht für jeden Käse gleich Geld ausgebe, sonder auch mal selber den einen oder anderen Splitter farme. Da läppert sich das Geld nur so zusammen.

Aber ich bleibe auf dem nicht sitzen, sondern gebe das Geld auch weiter, wenn ich es für sinnvoll sehe. (wie z.B. vor ein paar Tagen, als ein 50er unserer Sippe mit seinem Breeland-Pferd daherkam, was er seit lvl 25 besitzt^^ Er tat mir so leid, weil ich wusste, dass er ständig pleite ist.)

p.s.: Bin auf Vanyar. Geldanfragen an mich sind sinnlos. sorry.


----------



## Egooz (4. August 2008)

Wenn man seit Release spielt hatte man eh diverse Möglichkeiten Bugs etc auszunutzen und somit Unmengen an Gold zu sammeln (kannte genügend Leute die 300g+ besitzen).

Neue Spieler krebsen da schon öfter mit ihren paar Silber durch die Lande, vor allem wenn sie die tollen Grindberufe noch skillen möchten.


----------



## Kobold (4. August 2008)

Wenn ich Sippenlose Waffenmeister (Meist als Pärchen) sehe, die "Sunboy" oder ähnlich heissen, spreche ich sie mit irgendeinem Unsinn an. Wenn dann keine oder eine nicht deutsche Antwort kommt (Auf einem RP-Server), bitte ich einen GM diese Spieler zu überprüfen. Viele dieser Farm-Paare wurde danach nie mehr gesehen.

Gold-Spammer werden ohnehin konsequent gemeldet - Jedoch habe ich ewig keine mehr gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (4. August 2008)

Naja, auf Belegaer gibts eh merkwürdig viele englische & japanische Namen (Sippen, vor allem aber Charaktere). Darauf reagier ich schon gar nicht mehr, auch wenns mich anfangs arg gestört hat.


----------



## Sanchie (4. August 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich in Herr der Ringe China Farmer oder Bot User?
> Mir ist bist heute nichts aufgefallen... Gibt es keine oder ist es nur wesentlich weniger als in WoW so das es nicht auffällt.
> Ich finde das ja selbst ganz gut
> 
> ...



Ich spiele auf Maiar und dort hab ich noch NIE eine Werbebotschaft dieser Goldfarmer gesehen. Dass sowas vielleicht im Hintergrund abläuft kann gut sein aber das stört den normalen Spielablauf überhaupt nicht. Hab vor meiner Hdro-Zeit mal für einen Monat WoW getestet und dort wars echt besonders schlimm mit diesen verdammten Chinabotfarmer. Ständig haste in den Hauptstädten ihre Werbebotschaften gesehen und kein GM hat was dagegen unternommen. Deshalb find ich's klasse von Codemasters, dass sie das nicht zulassen.

Lg, Sanchie


----------



## Xordon (4. August 2008)

Goldverkäufer gibt es auf jeden Fall, aber, wie schon gesagt, sieht man im Spiel praktisch nie Werbung für diese Seiten.
Bei WoW wurde ich bis vor ein paar Monaten in den Hauptstädten oft mit Werbung zugemüllt, aber inzwischen hat das stark abgenommen, zumindest nach meiner Empfindung.


----------



## Egooz (4. August 2008)

Die inGame-Werber gehören i.d.R. auch nicht zu den Topsellern in Deutschland, wodurch die "öffentliche Präsenz" abnimmt.

In WoW konnte man dank Suizid-Schamanen bzw ihrer Totems schön die Bankchars und Spammer umnieten, einer der tollsten Bugs...oder Features  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2008)

> Vetaro: Gibts vorallem aber definitiv minimal, verglichen mit der konkurrenz. Mein lieblings-GM, +Karnarion, ist nämlich mit seinem Freund unterwegs, Johnny.





Kerindor schrieb:


> Der ist nicht zufällig mit deiner Person identisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hä?


----------



## Kerindor (4. August 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hä?



Nur eine Anspielung auf deine spitze Feder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich wissen wir das du kein GM bist... oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2008)

Die Beweisführung ist ganz einfach. Wenn du mal auf das PARTYY in meiner sig und dann auf Lord of the Guitar Hero klickst*, kannste mich noch wie vor wenigen Monaten sehen.  Als ich mir vor ner stunde die Orange Box (aus frust und langeweile) gekauft habe, hat der Verkäufer noch eine augenbraue gehoben, ob ich tatsächlich schon 18 wär. "Na klar, sonst hätt ich ja das hier nicht genommen." Gut, mit genügend überzeugendem auftreten kommt man halt an der Überprüfung vorbei. Ich werd in 6 Monaten 18.

Ausserdem hätten GMs nicht so viel zeit, in irgendnem Forum rumzuposten. Die, die das tun, sind im offiziellen Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






____________
* Oder direkt darauf, ich nehm den Leuten doch gerne Arbeit ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (4. August 2008)

Touché 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (4. August 2008)

Goldkauf gibts ja in fast allen Spielen, aber in HdRO hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Bot und auch noch keine Goldwerbung entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (4. August 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Naja, auf Belegaer gibts eh merkwürdig viele englische & japanische Namen (Sippen, vor allem aber Charaktere). Darauf reagier ich schon gar nicht mehr, auch wenns mich anfangs arg gestört hat.




ABOAH dumme Chinesen haben nix, rein gar nix mit den Japaner zu tun! Für Japaner würde es sich gar nicht lohnen zu farmen. Die verdienen monatlich das dreifache als ein Deutscher mit gleichem Job.
Chinesen hingegen haben nen Lebensunterhalt von vl mal 20Euronen im Monat. Japaner sind reich, die brauchen nicht solchen Drecksjob zu machen, ausserdem ist Japan das einzige Land, wo die Leute sich fast alle an die Gesetze halten. Es ist das Land mit der niedrigsten Kriminalitätsraten. Japan hat China und Korea im Krieg besiegt, gnadenlos!
Werft assi Chinesen nicht mit Japanern in einen gleichen Topf! Zwei ganz andere Länder mit ganz anderen Sippen und Gesetzen. Während China eher ein prüdes Land ist, welches Pornos verabscheut und verbietet unter anderem hat China sogar gefordert, den UDs in WoW nicht die Knochen anzeigen zu lassen, da musste Blizzard ne Textur drüber machen, ist in Japan wirklich alles erlaubt, Japan ist weder prüde noch haben sie Gesetze wie das Mittelalter!
Japan ist zwei Jahre mit der Technik voraus als jedes andere Land, während wir hier schwarz weiss Handys hatten, hatte Japan längst farbige mit Kamera, als bsp.
Könnt kotzen bei so Leuten die Chinesen mit Japaner gleichstellen.


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> ABOAH dumme Chinesen haben nix, rein gar nix mit den Japaner zu tun! Für Japaner würde es sich gar nicht lohnen zu farmen. Die verdienen monatlich das dreifache als ein Deutscher mit gleichem Job.
> Chinesen hingegen haben nen Lebensunterhalt von vl mal 20Euronen im Monat. Japaner sind reich, die brauchen nicht solchen Drecksjob zu machen, ausserdem ist Japan das einzige Land, wo die Leute sich fast alle an die Gesetze halten. Es ist das Land mit der niedrigsten Kriminalitätsraten. Japan hat China und Korea im Krieg besiegt, gnadenlos!
> Werft assi Chinesen nicht mit Japanern in einen gleichen Topf! Zwei ganz andere Länder mit ganz anderen Sippen und Gesetzen. Während China eher ein prüdes Land ist, welches Pornos verabscheut und verbietet unter anderem hat China sogar gefordert, den UDs in WoW nicht die Knochen anzeigen zu lassen, da musste Blizzard ne Textur drüber machen, ist in Japan wirklich alles erlaubt, Japan ist weder prüde noch haben sie Gesetze wie das Mittelalter!
> Japan ist zwei Jahre mit der Technik voraus als jedes andere Land, während wir hier schwarz weiss Handys hatten, hatte Japan längst farbige mit Kamera, als bsp.
> Könnt kotzen bei so Leuten die Chinesen mit Japaner gleichstellen.



Was soll man da sagen?

WEEABOO!



Dein Kommentar war ausserdem völlig am Thema vorbei, da, wie wir auf Seite 1 feststellten, Asiatische IPs geblockt werden und weder chinesische chinesen noch japanische japaner dazu kommen sollten, HdRO Europe zu spielen.


----------



## Valinar (4. August 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> ABOAH dumme Chinesen haben nix, rein gar nix mit den Japaner zu tun! Für Japaner würde es sich gar nicht lohnen zu farmen. Die verdienen monatlich das dreifache als ein Deutscher mit gleichem Job.
> Chinesen hingegen haben nen Lebensunterhalt von vl mal 20Euronen im Monat. Japaner sind reich, die brauchen nicht solchen Drecksjob zu machen, ausserdem ist Japan das einzige Land, wo die Leute sich fast alle an die Gesetze halten. Es ist das Land mit der niedrigsten Kriminalitätsraten. Japan hat China und Korea im Krieg besiegt, gnadenlos!
> Werft assi Chinesen nicht mit Japanern in einen gleichen Topf! Zwei ganz andere Länder mit ganz anderen Sippen und Gesetzen. Während China eher ein prüdes Land ist, welches Pornos verabscheut und verbietet unter anderem hat China sogar gefordert, den UDs in WoW nicht die Knochen anzeigen zu lassen, da musste Blizzard ne Textur drüber machen, ist in Japan wirklich alles erlaubt, Japan ist weder prüde noch haben sie Gesetze wie das Mittelalter!
> Japan ist zwei Jahre mit der Technik voraus als jedes andere Land, während wir hier schwarz weiss Handys hatten, hatte Japan längst farbige mit Kamera, als bsp.
> Könnt kotzen bei so Leuten die Chinesen mit Japaner gleichstellen.



Hat zwar nichts mit dem thema zutun aber naja....

1.Die Japaner verdienen nicht so extrem viel mehr als die Deutschen.(Deutsche und Japaner farmen übrigens auch aber nicht als Sklaven)
Japan hat soweit ich weis auch eine Staatverschuldung die weit größer ist als das eigene Bruttoinlandsprodukt aber wieviel genau weis ich nicht.
2.Zu der Kriminalitätsrate kann ich nicht viel sagen aber zeig mir erstmal eine statistik die deine behauptung unterstützt.
Was ist mit  Yakuza,Yamaguchi Gumi,Schulmädchen Prostitution und das anscheind fast alle Politiker irgendwas mit Yakuza zutun haben?
Und noch dazu die verbrechen die in jedem land vorkommen....
3.China war damals durch einen Bügerkrieg geschwächt aber hat nicht verloren...Korea war seit 1910 eine Kolonie von Japan zu einem richtigen krieg kam es nie und was sollte das schwache Korea gegen die hochgerüstet Kaiserliche Japanische Armee ausrichten?
Übrigens tolle leistung von Japan..Trostfrauen,Massaker von Nanking(gibt noch viele andere Massaker) gnadenlose ausbeutung der besetzen länder, feiger angriff auf Pearl Harbor,Einheit 731 ein vieles mehr(hat zwar mit den heutigen Japanern fast nichts mehr zutun aber du wolltest die kriege als eine große leistung von Japan hinstellen).
4.Warum sind die Chinesen assis und warum willst du hier die Japaner als was besseres hinstellen?


zum topic:

Ja es gibt Chinafarmer und bot allerdings muss ich sagen das ich sehr lange keine mehr gesehen habe.
Die situation ist weit besser als in WoW zumindestens als ich noch gespielt habe.


----------



## Vetaro (5. August 2008)

Und was ist das für ein Bot? Mich interessiert das von seinen Fähigkeiten her.

Ein bekannter hat mehrere Monate lang Silkroad "gespielt". Faktisch sah das so aus, dass er den bot startete und dann was anderes machen ging. Und er war stolz auf die Leistungen, die er nicht erbracht hat. Da wurde sogar miteinander verglichen, wer welches level schon erreicht hatte, unter denen, die das spielten.

Der Bot selber konnte anscheinend kämpfe tatsächlich erfolgreich durchführen, er nahm heiltränke und ging anscheinend sogar in die stadt zurück, um neue zu kaufen und loot zu verkaufen. Ich hab ihn allerdings nie in aktion gesehen, nur einen screenshot, auf dem (als nebensache) oben eine lebens-, mana- und wohl auch erfahrungsleiste zu sehen waren, damit man einen überblick hat, während das spiel minimiert läuft.  Da das Spielprinzip von Silkroad auch genau diese Anforderungen hat und das endgame dem leveling gleicht, scheint das ding ideal zu sein.

(Ich hab es übrigens nach mehreren wochen, wenn nicht monaten, überredungsarbeit geschafft, dass er sich eine testversion vom spiel besorgte und gemeinsam mit einem anderen auf meinen rat hin Schurke (plus Heermeister) spielte. Er ist durch das spiel gehetzt und ist am Spalte-raiden. Ich hätte ihm WoW anbieten sollen, da hätte ich wenigstens kostenlose spielzeit für erhalten.)


Äh, also egal. Jedenfalls: Was macht der HdRO-Bot?


----------



## h3ir (5. August 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Was soll man da sagen?
> 
> WEEABOO!
> 
> Dein Kommentar war ausserdem völlig am Thema vorbei, da, wie wir auf Seite 1 feststellten, Asiatische IPs geblockt werden und weder chinesische chinesen noch japanische japaner dazu kommen sollten, HdRO Europe zu spielen.



Der Kommentar von dir war auch nicht wirklich nötig... ebens sowenig wie dieser... Daher:

Back 2 Topic

Zum Thema Bot: Der ist teurer als ein LotRO Abonnement im Monat... und total überflüssig, wie alle anderen Bots die es für LotRO gibt... Man kommt schnell genug auf 50 und Geld kann man auch gut haben, wenn man nicht alles ausgiebt für totalen müll...


----------



## Vetaro (5. August 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Der Kommentar von dir war auch nicht wirklich nötig... ebens sowenig wie dieser... Daher:
> 
> Back 2 Topic



Dir wird aufgefallen sein, dass ich in meinem Post einen beitrag zum Thema hatte, indem ich nochmal das mit den IPs erwähnt habe.

Des weiteren, dass wir seit dem Anfang der seite schon lange wieder beim Thema angekommen sind.

Und, dass bei Leuten, die so einen Bot nutzen, wahrscheinlich auch Argumente kaum mehr helfen. Die sind wahrscheinlich schon vom ansprechbaren Zustand weit entfernt (Ja, ich komm mir tatsächlich lustig vor *g*).


----------



## Egooz (5. August 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Wenn ich Sippenlose Waffenmeister (Meist als Pärchen) sehe, die "Sunboy" oder ähnlich heissen, spreche ich sie mit irgendeinem Unsinn an



@ BLAH

Ich hab mich auf Kobold bezogen, aber schön, dass du gleich abgehst wie ein Eichhorn mit nem Zäpfchen im Allerwertesten.

Und wenn ich japanische Namen erwähne, meine ich das auch so. Mir ging es darum, dass sich sowieso mehr und mehr Spieler englische und ebend auch japanische Namen geben. Deshalb würd mir aufgrund solcher Namen nicht mehr gleich der gemeine Goldfarmer in den Sinn kommen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. August 2008)

Bitte keine Namen von Bots nennen, danke.
Entsprechende Beiträge wurden editiert oder gelöscht.


----------



## Gromthar (6. August 2008)

Zumal ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, wieso sich jemand ausgerechnet in HdRO einen Account kaufen sollte. Ich mein, das Leveln ansich ist doch schon ziemlich schön gemacht. Ich verstehe einfach den Sinn dahinter nicht.

Tja, und das liebe Gold kommt mit der Zeit auch einfach nebenbei hinein. Ich habe mir z.B. noch nie irgendwas über 2 Gold im Auktionshaus gekauft und dennoch all meine Chars so gut wie möglich ausgerüstet. Demnach ist es doch vollkommen sinnlos ...

Man verpasst einfach viel von einem Spiel, wenn man es sich durch solche Dinge "zu einfach" macht. Eine gewisse Herrausforderung, bzw. ein gewisses Ziel, sollte man doch schon haben.


----------



## Egooz (7. August 2008)

Es gab mal Zeiten (wohoo...wie das klingt) wo z.B. ein geätzter Beryll-Ring 17-22g gekostet hat oder wo Bücher (10g+) und Seiten verdammt begehrt waren.

Das war mitunter die Hochzeit für den Goldkauf. Dort gab es zwar div. Tricks um Gold zu farmen, aber die Skills etc wollte jeder haben.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. August 2008)

Wenn man sich so zurückerinnert.
Habe gerade eine Rune der geflügelten Herrschaft für 3G 500S verkauft.
Die war auch mal das Zehnfache wert. :[


----------



## Egooz (7. August 2008)

Jep 35 Gold war Minimum und hat man immer dafür bekommen. 

Ist halt Addonschlussverkauf. Jeder wird nochmal mit blauen Items und co zugeworfen.


----------



## MorgulRatte (7. August 2008)

auch wenns ned zum Thema passt:

Das is ja das geile an HDRO, hier kommt ned nur auf die Items an sondern viel mehr um die Spielweise die der Spieler an den Tag legt. So musst ich mal einen Wächter erleben...komplettes Spaltenset+Schild, und der hat nicht die aggro halten können weil er seine legendary nicht kannte, bzw. ned wusste das man diese an/ab schalten kann...wenns ein Twink wäre, fänd ichs ja ned schlimm. War aber ein Main der schon äuserst lange 50 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (7. August 2008)

MorgulRatte schrieb:


> auch wenns ned zum Thema passt:
> 
> Das is ja das geile an HDRO, hier kommt ned nur auf die Items an sondern viel mehr um die Spielweise die der Spieler an den Tag legt. So musst ich mal einen Wächter erleben...komplettes Spaltenset+Schild, und der hat nicht die aggro halten können weil er seine legendary nicht kannte, bzw. ned wusste das man diese an/ab schalten kann...wenns ein Twink wäre, fänd ichs ja ned schlimm. War aber ein Main der schon äuserst lange 50 ist
> 
> ...




stimt bei hdro komst voll auf den skill an spiele auch wächter und der haut auch voll rein schon hab früher wow gespielt da braucht man ja vol keinen skill und drum find ich das auch scheisse.


----------



## Olfmo (8. August 2008)

um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen:

Wenn jemand meint er müsse Gold farmen will ich ihn nicht aufhalten, der Verkauf scheint ja momentan wirklich nicht lukrativ zu sein, mit den letzten Büchern wurden ja viele Dinge entwertet (siehe oben), vermutlich vor allem in Vorbereitung auf Moria, aber hat den netten Nebeneffekt dass Gold einfach keinen besonders großen Stellenwert hat. In der Anfangszeit des Spiels war das ja anscheinend anders, aber die Goldseller wurden ja wohl relativ rigoros entfernt. Ich habe erst später angefangen und habe mit keinem meiner Charaktere Geldprobleme.

Zum Thema Botuser: anscheinend gibt es ja nen Bot für Lotro, ich hab da keinerlei Verständnis dafür und ich gehe mal davon aus dass die entsprechenden Accounts sehr schnell dicht gemacht werden. In meiner langjährigen Battle.net-Zeit (Diablo 2) habe ich viele viele getroffen die das machten und das hat mir enorm den Spaß am Spiel genommen, aber wirklich Bedenken habe ich da bei Lotro nicht.


----------



## RealHaspa (8. August 2008)

1. Goldseller, ja gibts. Wie schon erwähnt.

2. Bot, ja gibts. Routen Programmieren, Targeten was sich auf der Route befindet und Skills in vorher festgelegter Reihenfolge ausführen.

3. Es gibt weit weniger Nutzer als in anderen Spielen weil auch weit weniger Leute HdRO spielen, entsprechend klein ist die Nachfrage, entsprechend klein das Engagement solcher Anbieter.


----------



## Egooz (9. August 2008)

Stimmt schon...im Moment bekommt man alles für lau (Addon halt), aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass RMT wieder attraktiver wird sobald die legendären Waffen etc zum Handel angeboten werden.

Das dürfte den gleichen Effekt bekommen wie "damals" als das Helegrod-Set kam und einige ein Vermögen von 90g+ für den Mist ausgaben.


----------



## h3ir (16. August 2008)

ist zwar schon bisschen länger her, aber was wird mit bot usern eigentlich gemacht? hab letztens einen bei mir rum laufen sehen und gemeldet...
wird er direkt permanent gebannt oder kriegt erst ne verwarnung, dann einen 3 tage bann, dann nen monats bann und erst dann nen perma bann aufgedrückt?
Es geht hierbei nicht um Gold Seller sonder um stink normale user. ( hab mit dem auch gechattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## kioserer (16. August 2008)

es gibt in HDRO chinafarmer ich habe schon öfters welche davon getrofen
du merkst es einfach daran wen ein User auf einem Deutschen server kein wort Detusch kann
oder unsummen für kleine dienste wie Retten vor einer monstermenge verlangt


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. August 2008)

kioserer schrieb:


> es gibt in HDRO chinafarmer ich habe schon öfters welche davon getrofen
> du merkst es einfach daran wen ein User auf einem Deutschen server kein wort Detusch kann
> oder unsummen für kleine dienste wie Retten vor einer monstermenge verlangt



Darf ich fragen, wo das gewesen sein soll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (16. August 2008)

Ja natürlich gibts die Goldfarmer und Goldverkäufer auch in und für HdrO

allerdings ist hier mit Sicherheit das Geschäft auch sehr schlecht, weil im Spiel das so geregelt ist, das Du einfach weniger davon brauchst, gute Handelsmögichkeiten hast und die Preise (trotz Häuser und Pferde und Craftingcrit) für einen durchschnittlichen Spieler bezahlbar sind. Somit gibts eigentlich kaum den gossen Goldmangel und der Bedarf an Gold ist auch für die Verkäufer weniger, weil nicht viel Nachfrage da ist. 
Wenn man wie bei WoW ein Mount 5000 gold kosten läßt und Tränke und Heilkosten dermaßen abgehen, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die Leute irgendwann nicht mehr "farmen, farmen, farmen" wollen, sondern das andere für sich tun lassen. 
Heutzutage schafft WoW zwar mit seinen Daily-Quests Erleichterungen bei der mühseligen Farmerei, aber was ist das denn für ein Spielprinzip, in dem ich Linderung der Qualen schaffen muss. 
Trotzdem ist es dort ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels, sich Gold beschaffen zu müssen. Daher auch eine grosse Nachfrage danach...und sich selbst Linderung der auferlegten Bürde zu verschaffen.  

Bei HdrO empfinde ich das anders. Es herrscht nicht so eine grosse Inflation, das Gold ist mehr wert, aber man bekommt auch irgendwie immer genug an Einnahmen. Also nach 1,5 Jahren HdrO hab ich in meinem Haus so ein grosses Goldpolster angelegt (trotz Luxushaus, 4 Großmeistern, 2 Pferden usw.), daß es wahrscheinlich bis zum "irgendwann-Spielende" reichen sollte. Im Gegenteil, es kommt ja noch immer mehr dazu durch handeln und craften und gute ingame-Geschäfte. Und das nur mit durchschnittlichem Einsatz, weil ich gar nicht so viel Zeit investiere, wie man es damals bei WoW musste nur um mitspielen zu können. Alles ganz easy und normal bei HdrO.

Dazu kommt, das CM fast unbemerkt (ingame haben wir davon so gut wie nichts mitbekommen) die auffälligsten Goldfarmer, wie die Typen mit Namen chfgr chorfgh oder xyxs einfach aufgespürt und entfernt hat. Durch einfache simple Änderung an der Spielmechanik (für uns als Spieler ebenfalls fast ohne Auswirkung) wurde Goldfarmerchatten jedenfalls auf Belegaer nahezu vollkommen abgeschafft. Das gabs nur in den ersten Wochen und Monaten. usw. 
Es ist, wie mit dem gesamten Spiel - es läuft! -  und es wird nicht nur davon gesprochen etwas zu tun, sondern es wird auch umgesetzt und das macht für mich an dem Spiel bereits 30% Spielspass aus. Der Rest ist Gameplay und Grafik und Drumherum, so daß ich im Endeffekt auf mehr als 300% Spielspass komme...ähm ja genau *fg*


----------



## Der Bastian (16. August 2008)

bis heute noch nie einen gesehen. einfach nur zufrieden stellend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (16. August 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Ich finde das ja selbst ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fällt das denn außer mir keinem auf? Wie, das stört sich? O.o Ich versteh' dich nicht ganz.


----------

